# Evista/Rolaxifene, Gyno/PCT



## XxGetLeanxX (Mar 7, 2014)

I've seen threads here and there about using it for gyno. The dose I've seen for gyno is 60mg per day, for a few months.

For PCT, I haven't seen much as far as mgs per day/week/month ect.

Can those who have actually used this product for either gyno and/or PCT leave some feedback in this thread for anyone interested to reference? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## juiceyyy91 (Mar 9, 2014)

I just started taking it today and been on letro for 8 days so far ilk keep you posted and let you know how it works out. 

Currently taking 2.5mg letro am and 2.5mg letro pm. Raloxifene I started today at 50mg (2 caps) per day at pm. I'm using to try to get rid of my gyno I have

juice


----------



## mr.buffman (Mar 9, 2014)

Juiceyyy91 where did u get your raloxfine from?? Bump hope this goes far


----------



## juiceyyy91 (Mar 9, 2014)

Raloxifene from mjresearch 

juice


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 9, 2014)

*Raloxifene


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/re...ility-now.html*


----------



## juiceyyy91 (Mar 9, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> *Raloxifene
> 
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/re...ility-now.html*



Do you know if it will effect the letro if I take the Raloxifene with it? I know if you take tamoxifen and letro it makes it less effective and I got the same answer from a pharmacist. But I can't find anything on letro + ralox

juice


----------



## XxGetLeanxX (Mar 11, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> *Raloxifene
> 
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/re...ility-now.html*



Thnx for the link PF


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 11, 2014)

Ralox will not affect the Letro nor vice versa. 
A SERM and an AI. Both work differently toward the same end.
Normally you'd use one or the other but there's a lot of people these days that seem to want to run SERM's and AI's together.
Never seem to post back on how effective it was for them though so I'd be interested to know.


----------



## juiceyyy91 (Mar 11, 2014)

Today I started to notice achy elbows from the letro so far

juice


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 11, 2014)

juiceyyy91 said:


> Today I started to notice achy elbows from the letro so far
> 
> juice




Bones or joints?


----------



## juiceyyy91 (Mar 11, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Bones or joints?



Joints just elbows.. 

juice


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 11, 2014)

Ralox can increase bone density and possibly cause bone pain in doing so:
http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJM199712043372301

The Letro can most definitely cause joint pain:

http://www.rxlist.com/femara-side-effects-drug-center.htm


----------



## juiceyyy91 (Mar 11, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Ralox can increase bone density and possibly cause bone pain in doing so:
> http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJM199712043372301
> 
> The Letro can most definitely cause joint pain:
> ...



Yea I was leaning more towards the femara with the joint discomfort since it happens even when I take adex due to lower estrogen levels

juice


----------



## ravindrahindonia (Oct 22, 2018)

juiceyyy91 said:


> I just started taking it today and been on letro for 8 days so far ilk keep you posted and let you know how it works out.
> 
> Currently taking 2.5mg letro am and 2.5mg letro pm. Raloxifene I started today at 50mg (2 caps) per day at pm. I'm using to try to get rid of my gyno I have
> 
> juice


before taking letrozole please read this...
https://www.letrozole-side-effects.club/


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 22, 2018)

I only throw it in when my test dose is 700 plus.even with pharmaceutical aromasin i get ichy nips. 60mg daily wipes it out.


----------



## ravindrahindonia (Oct 26, 2018)

*letrozole side effects*

letroze is a aromatase inhibitor that have many common and rare side effects. before taking letrozole medicine please read this...
https://www.letrozole-side-effects.online/


----------



## ravindrahindonia (Oct 26, 2018)

letrozole is a aromatase inhibitor, it has many fatal side effects, befor taking this medicine please read this blog. here you can read all side effects of this medicine and how to releave from its... 
https://www.letrozole-side-effects.online/


----------



## ravindrahindonia (Oct 26, 2018)

juiceyyy91 said:


> Joints just elbows..
> 
> juice


letrozole is a aromatase inhibitor, it has many fatal side effects, befor taking this medicine please read this blog. here you can read all side effects of this medicine and how to releave from its... 
https://www.letrozole-side-effects.online/


----------



## ravindrahindonia (Oct 27, 2018)

*haldol*

ravindrahindonia;3440900] haldol uses, side effects, indications, contraindications and many more...

https://www.haldol.website/


----------



## pgc640 (Nov 10, 2018)

Letro is so powerful it's crazy. Sometimes I don't use anything, just keep Letro on hand. If I start feeling any gyno symptoms three days of Letro and it's gone completely. I don't know about using it through an entire cycle as your main gyno protector. It can destroy your estrogen so easily. You would need constant bloods. I know for a fact that high estrogen and high test equal more gains than just high test and super low estrogen. Need to keep Estero under control but you don't want it too low. Usually what I'll do is use either 10 MG of noveldex(which is not an ai so your Estero can still go high) with Letro on hand or proviron (which does act like an ai, eliminates estrogen) and again keep Letro there just in case. Personally, if it's a regular cycle, not precontest I mean, I would always start with 10-20mg noveldex only. That will block gyno but will not inhibit estrogen production. Like I said, it's just been my experience that a high Estro, high test environment in your body will allow the most growth. But you need to monitor it because the noveldex will block gyno but that doesn't mean your estrogen isn't through the roof. If your Estro is too high it can cause other problems. That's where you can add some arimidex or some other ai(I wouldn't recommend Letro it's just too strong). But I'm talking if your estrogen levels get to a very, very high number. I've tried test and other things with an ai and the results I got just were never as good as using noveldex and keeping an eye on it.


----------

